# Eggs. Killing me slowly or a good source of protein?



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

I can’t keep up with the back and forth of what’s good for you and what will kill you. 

recently I’ve really gotten into making breakfast. One of the benefits of working from home. That breakfast includes two eggs over easy.

what say the internet medical board?


----------



## Hdeguzman215 (Aug 26, 2021)

Eggs have almost all the vitamins we need. They are good for you.

Happy trails.


----------



## alex-henson (May 6, 2016)

YGD


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Good source of protein but yolks are 100% cholesterol. You'll get lots of different opinions but the general medical consensus I've gathered says 1 egg contains the maximum recommended amount of cholesterol you should consume per day. 2 eggs every day plus whatever else you might eat would probably jack your levels beyond what is generally considered healthy.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

Anything can kill you if you do it wrong.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Eggs are natures miracle food. They even come prepackaged.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

J.B. Weld said:


> Good source of protein but yolks are 100% cholesterol. You'll get lots of different opinions but the general medical consensus I've gathered says 1 egg contains the maximum recommended amount of cholesterol you should consume per day. 2 eggs every day plus whatever else you might eat would probably jack your levels beyond what is generally considered healthy.


There's more in a yolk than Cholestertol. It contains all of the Cholesterol in an egg, but not all of the amount consumed makes it into the blood.

From the link (and other links agree), "eggs also contain additional nutrients that may help lower the risk for heart disease. In addition, the moderate amount of fat in an egg, about 5 grams, is mostly monounsaturated and polyunsaturated fat. It’s also crucial to distinguish between _dietary cholesterol_ and _cholesterol in the blood_, which are only weakly related. The focus on dietary cholesterol alone was de-emphasized as more attention was placed on the influence of saturated and trans fat on blood cholesterol. Accordingly, the _Dietary Guidelines for Americans 2015 _removed the prior recommendation to limit consumption of dietary cholesterol to 300 mg per day. [1]"









Eggs


Long-vilified for their high cholesterol content by well-meaning doctors and scientists researching heart disease, eggs now seem to be making a bit of a comeback. So what changed? While it’s true t…




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Coincidence as I’m reading this? I think not. I love eggs and there’s too much good in eggs to sweat the bad.


----------



## netaron (12 mo ago)

I can't think of anything other than water that is good for you every single day of the week.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bunch of egg industry shills in here.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Bunch of egg industry shills in here.


I, for one, AM NOT in the pocket of Big Egg!


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Gym123 said:


> There's more in a yolk than Cholestertol. It contains all of the Cholesterol in an egg, but not all of the amount consumed makes it into the blood.
> 
> From the link (and other links agree), "eggs also contain additional nutrients that may help lower the risk for heart disease. In addition, the moderate amount of fat in an egg, about 5 grams, is mostly monounsaturated and polyunsaturated fat. It’s also crucial to distinguish between _dietary cholesterol_ and _cholesterol in the blood_, which are only weakly related. The focus on dietary cholesterol alone was de-emphasized as more attention was placed on the influence of saturated and trans fat on blood cholesterol. Accordingly, the _Dietary Guidelines for Americans 2015 _removed the prior recommendation to limit consumption of dietary cholesterol to 300 mg per day. [1]"
> 
> ...





Gym123 said:


> I, for one, AM NOT in the pocket of Big Egg!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I eat two eggs every morning with breakfast, but I toss out one yolk. I don't have high cholesterol but trying to be healthy?? No idea if one less yolk is a good idea or all in my head?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Gym123 said:


> There's more in a yolk than Cholestertol. It contains all of the Cholesterol in an egg, but not all of the amount consumed makes it into the blood.
> 
> From the link (and other links agree), "eggs also contain additional nutrients that may help lower the risk for heart disease. In addition, the moderate amount of fat in an egg, about 5 grams, is mostly monounsaturated and polyunsaturated fat. It’s also crucial to distinguish between _dietary cholesterol_ and _cholesterol in the blood_, which are only weakly related. The focus on dietary cholesterol alone was de-emphasized as more attention was placed on the influence of saturated and trans fat on blood cholesterol. Accordingly, the _Dietary Guidelines for Americans 2015 _removed the prior recommendation to limit consumption of dietary cholesterol to 300 mg per day. [1]"
> 
> ...




The study you linked says the same as I did, "_*up to *_one egg per day is considered safe for healthy adults"

That goes out the window if you add bacon. Or have an otherwise 'normal' american diet. 

Many highly accredited cardiologists say less than 1 egg per day is better yet.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

I eat 6 eggs when I have them as a meal, but that's only once every few weeks at most. Other than that I get eggs in various other foods in small amounts, like brioche etc.

I don't know or really care if its considered healthy on some list of random food. Most of these ideas of what is and isn't good for you need a high degree of context to be valid.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

smashysmashy said:


> I don't know or really care if its considered healthy on some list of random food. Most of these ideas of what is and isn't good for you need a high degree of context to be valid.




Absolutely, which is why you should place the most trust in studies at or near the top of the evidence pyramid that include complete context.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Subscribing b/c this question will definitely be solved on a mountain bike forum.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I eat four eggs in a sitting when I make them for breakfast. That is once or twice a week max which is usually on my days off. Death by cholesterol?


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

Eggs are an ideal protein, with most of the amino acids your body needs. Limit them if you're concerned with dietary cholesterol, although that's now recognized as having little effect on what's in your blood. Overall longevity increases with higher cholesterol. Your body needs the stuff, so it produces it rather than relying on absorption from food.

Personally, I strive to eat a high fat diet but minimize carbs and grain oils. The result is an outstanding lipid profile with HDL > 100 and Triglycerides of about 80-85. My doctor is very happy with my lifestyle and results. We each plot our own course.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

Cholesterol in food not a concem, new report says | CNN


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> View attachment 1984609


How dare you????????????????

Behold, the power of the egg! (crap! I guess I am in their pocket)


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> Absolutely, which is why you should place the most trust in studies at or near the top of the evidence pyramid that include complete context.


I prefer to read the headline for one study and form my opinion based on that.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I prefer to read the headline for one study and form my opinion based on that.


Facebook, is that you?


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

What we've been teaching for a while in cardiac rehabilitation is the cholesterol that you consume as part of your diet doesn't raise the levels of cholesterol in your blood anywhere near as much as we once thought it did.
Dietary cholesterol and serum cholesterol
Is dietary cholesterol bad?

Of course, I also remember teaching patients early in my career that margarine was safer than butter because none of us had heard of trans fats yet. 

Damn you, Science!! Always changing with new evidence...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bassmantweed said:


> I can’t keep up with the back and forth of what’s good for you and what will kill you.
> 
> recently I’ve really gotten into making breakfast. One of the benefits of working from home. That breakfast includes two eggs over easy.
> 
> what say the internet medical board?


Every 15 minutes eggs are either good or bad for you.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Good source of protein but yolks are 100% cholesterol. You'll get lots of different opinions but the general medical consensus I've gathered says 1 egg contains the maximum recommended amount of cholesterol you should consume per day. 2 eggs every day plus whatever else you might eat would probably jack your levels beyond what is generally considered healthy.


This hasn’t been particularly relevant advice in a long time.









Cholesterol


Cholesterol The biggest influence on blood cholesterol level is the mix of fats and carbohydrates in your diet—not the amount of cholesterol you eat from food. Although it remains important to limi…




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I have backyard chickens and have a two egg omlette everyday. My cholesterol was perfectly fine as of six weeks ago.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

I've chosen to do my own research, and everything I see is that they're low in cholesterol. I ran across this nutritional chart (CADBURY CRÈME EGG - Candy - SmartLabel™) that basically says they're a super food.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Gym123 said:


> There's more in a yolk than Cholestertol. It contains all of the Cholesterol in an egg, but not all of the amount consumed makes it into the blood.
> 
> From the link (and other links agree), "eggs also contain additional nutrients that may help lower the risk for heart disease. In addition, the moderate amount of fat in an egg, about 5 grams, is mostly monounsaturated and polyunsaturated fat. It’s also crucial to distinguish between _dietary cholesterol_ and _cholesterol in the blood_, which are only weakly related. The focus on dietary cholesterol alone was de-emphasized as more attention was placed on the influence of saturated and trans fat on blood cholesterol. Accordingly, the _Dietary Guidelines for Americans 2015 _removed the prior recommendation to limit consumption of dietary cholesterol to 300 mg per day. [1]"
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty well documented that medicine discovered that serum (blood) cholesterol levels correlated highly/caused heart disease. Good work, docs.

Then, they proceeded to tell us that eating foods high in cholesterol was bad for us. But they didn't bother to check whether eating such foods actually raised serum cholesterol. 

Narrator: generally, it doesn't.

Turns out, simple carbs raise serum cholesterol more than eggs, or beef, or shellfish or what-have-you.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I’ve been eating 2 eggs (and some avocado) almost every morning for the last few years and my cholesterol ratio (good/bad) has improved.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Genetics is a key player in this thing. It is in no way limited to diet alone. 
Another factor is lifestyle (sedentary or active)


----------



## Cudabri (Sep 3, 2019)

It's settled. 
Eggs rule!


----------



## Cudabri (Sep 3, 2019)

Now let's discuss wine


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

If they're good enough for Rob Warner.....


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

If eating cholesterol in food doesn’t have any effect on blood cholesterol, then why did my overall cholesterol and LDL fall dramatically when I quit eating red meat, fried foods, anything with palm oil, and all dairy including cheese, and eggs? (No statins or other meds). Everyone processes dietary cholesterol differently, a lot of people Ike me can’t flush out the LDL very well. So if your cholesterol levels are low or normal, eat all the eggs you can. If they are borderline or high, watch your diet and/or take statins if you can tolerate them.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

TwiceHorn said:


> Yeah, it's pretty well documented that medicine discovered that serum (blood) cholesterol levels correlated highly/caused heart disease. Good work, docs.
> 
> Then, they proceeded to tell us that eating foods high in cholesterol was bad for us. But they didn't bother to check whether eating such foods actually raised serum cholesterol.
> 
> ...


This is always a problem with this type of statement (x is bad for you). Eggs are often consumed with other items, like high amounts of salt, greasy bacon, cheese, etc that allows the person that eats eggs every day to fall under some category, even though the eggs may not be the issue at all.

Reminds me of the people that see me eating candy and say "how come you don't have diabetes?"... sigh.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> If eating cholesterol in food doesn’t have any effect on blood cholesterol, then why did my overall cholesterol and LDL fall dramatically when I quit eating red meat, fried foods, anything with palm oil, and all dairy including cheese, and eggs? (No statins or other meds). Everyone processes dietary cholesterol differently, a lot of people Ike me can’t flush out the LDL very well.


You just chucked in 47 variables. haha.

He said cholesterol in EGGS does not effect blood cholesterol levels AS MUCH as we used to think.
No one said it does nothing, just that there is no direct relation like 1 egg = x rise.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

TwiceHorn said:


> Yeah, it's pretty well documented that medicine discovered that serum (blood) cholesterol levels correlated highly/caused heart disease. Good work, docs.
> 
> Then, they proceeded to tell us that eating foods high in cholesterol was bad for us. But they didn't bother to check whether eating such foods actually raised serum cholesterol.
> 
> ...


Folks with familial hypercholesterolemia will have a much greater uptake of dietary Cholesterol than many other folks. This translates into serum Cholesterol. It's good to know how much dietary intake of cholesterol and SFA impact serum Cholesterol before assuming we all respond the same. I recall it being about 1:250 people have such a response.


----------



## billb0872 (Sep 6, 2007)

The cholesterol in egg yoke is beneficial to testosterone production. As stated earlier, for most people it’s the simple carbs that get consumed that seem to have a negative effect on cholesterol levels


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

In 2013, the American Heart Association stated, “There is insufficient evidence to determine whether lowering dietary cholesterol reduces LDL-C,” or “bad” cholesterol.” More recently, the Dietary Guidelines Advisory Committee, whose recommendations inform United States Department of Agriculture policy, dropped its previous recommendation to limit dietary cholesterol, advising that “cholesterol is not a nutrient of concern for overconsumption.”


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> If eating cholesterol in food doesn’t have any effect on blood cholesterol, then why did my overall cholesterol and LDL fall dramatically when I quit eating red meat, fried foods, anything with palm oil, and all dairy including cheese, and eggs? (No statins or other meds). Everyone processes dietary cholesterol differently, a lot of people Ike me can’t flush out the LDL very well. So if your cholesterol levels are low or normal, eat all the eggs you can. If they are borderline or high, watch your diet and/or take statins if you can tolerate them.


It was predominantly the red meat, fried foods, anything with palm oil (it's about the worst of the vegetable fats!) and dairy. The eggs had very little input into that equation.
Eggs and cholesterol: What to know (medicalnewstoday.com)


----------



## Dorp to falt (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm too lazy to search it out (feel free to do it yourself) but the original study that made this correlation was flawed. They fed rabbits a high cholesterol diet and they had heart problems. Kicker is rabbits don't consume cholesterol in their normal diet. But the myth lives on. As does the aluminum=Alzheimer's (it was lab equipment contamination), cryotherapy=healing (original researcher recanted his position after reexamining the data) and last but not least vaccines=autism (considered fraudulent science).


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Dorp to falt said:


> I'm too lazy to search it out (feel free to do it yourself) but the original study that made this correlation was flawed. They fed rabbits a high cholesterol diet and they had heart problems. Kicker is rabbits don't consume cholesterol in their normal diet. But the myth lives on. As does the aluminum=Alzheimer's (it was lab equipment contamination), cryotherapy=healing (original researcher recanted his position after reexamining the data) and last but not least vaccines=autism (considered fraudulent science).


Excuse me, but doesn’t Joe Rogan say cryotherapy is good for you? It has to be true.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Dorp to falt said:


> I'm too lazy to search it out (feel free to do it yourself) but the original study that made this correlation was flawed. They fed rabbits a high cholesterol diet and they had heart problems. Kicker is rabbits don't consume cholesterol in their normal diet. But the myth lives on. As does the aluminum=Alzheimer's (it was lab equipment contamination), cryotherapy=healing (original researcher recanted his position after reexamining the data) and last but not least vaccines=autism (considered fraudulent science).


The whole gluten thing as well (except obviously people with celiac). All based on a book with little more than anecdotes.

Let's not forget also whenever the wine industries sales are down, we get articles on how wine is good for your cholesterol levels...

Much of our "real" medicine will be discredited and tossed aside in 100 years too, but at least they were/are making an effort.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

yzedf said:


> This hasn’t been particularly relevant advice in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Speaking of a long time, most of the references in that study you linked are 20 years old! 

I like this guy. He's totally science based middle of the road and always cites the best and most conclusive studies available. Eggs aren't necessarily bad but they are high in cholesterol and eating too many of them will raise cholesterol levels and increase risk of heart disease.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Fairbanks007 said:


> Of course, I also remember teaching patients early in my career that margarine was safer than butter because none of us had heard of trans fats yet.
> 
> Damn you, Science!! Always changing with new evidence...



Hopefully you tell your heart patients to take it easy on the butter too.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Hopefully you tell your heart patients to take it easy on the butter too.


Moderation in all things, J.B. Moderation in all things.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Fairbanks007 said:


> Moderation in all things, J.B. Moderation in all things.




Speak for yourself. I eat zero butter or eggs so I can splurge on ipa's 🙃


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

smashysmashy said:


> The whole gluten thing as well (except obviously people with celiac). All based on a book with little more than anecdotes.


Non Celiac Gluten Sensitivity is a real thing. I know, I have it. OK, I can't say say I know 100% that the issue is gluten, but SOMETHING in wheat, rye, and barley wrecks me. I've had digestive issues my entire adult life. Very mild in my 20s, but got worse as I got older and by my late 40s was really a nuisance.Then at age 50 I was doing a keto diet and after a couple weeks realized I felt great. As I added carbs back in a realized it was gluten (or something in what, rye, barley) that was giving me all those problems. Every so often I screw up and eat gluten and about a day later I can feel it.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Eggs are great! Goes way back to the human/dinosaur days. They're good for ya


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

kapusta said:


> Non Celiac Gluten Sensitivity is a real thing. I know, I have it. OK, I can't say say I know 100% that the issue is gluten, but SOMETHING in wheat, rye, and barley wrecks me. I've had digestive issues my entire adult life. Very mild in my 20s, but got worse as I got older and by my late 40s was really a nuisance.Then at age 50 I was doing a keto diet and after a couple weeks realized I felt great. As I added carbs back in a realized it was gluten (or something in what, rye, barley) that was giving me all those problems. Every so often I screw up and eat gluten and about a day later I can feel it.


Sure, but what I mean is the "trend" of just blanket calling gluten / wheat bad. It's based on nothing.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> Speak for yourself. I eat zero butter or eggs so I can splurge on ipa's 🙃


Brioche french toast: butter and eggs. The fruit makes it ok though right?

Right?


Please tell me the fruit make it ok...


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

MSU Alum said:


> It was predominantly the red meat, fried foods, anything with palm oil (it's about the worst of the vegetable fats!) and dairy. The eggs had very little input into that equation.
> Eggs and cholesterol: What to know (medicalnewstoday.com)


Sorry but since the American Heart Association recommends *up to *one egg a day for people without high cholesterol I dont think I’ll take you up on your egg-eating offer. Maybe you can get someone else with high cholesterol to eat some eggs every day.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> Sorry but since the American Heart Association recommends *up to *one egg a day for people without high cholesterol I dont think I’ll take you up on your egg-eating offer. Maybe you can get someone else with high cholesterol to eat some eggs every day.


That's fine, but it was all that other stuff that was causing the majority of you cholesterol increase. Not the eggs. But don't eat what you don't want to eat.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Some people, like me, are high cholesterol absorbers. You need a blood test to find out. 

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Speaking of a long time, most of the references in that study you linked are 20 years old!
> 
> I like this guy. He's totally science based middle of the road and always cites the best and most conclusive studies available. Eggs aren't necessarily bad but they are high in cholesterol and eating too many of them will raise cholesterol levels and increase risk of heart disease.


I will totally discount Harvard and go with the monetized musings of a random guy on YouTube.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Bassmantweed said:


> I can’t keep up with the back and forth of what’s good for you and what will kill you.
> 
> recently I’ve really gotten into making breakfast. One of the benefits of working from home. That breakfast includes two eggs over easy.
> 
> what say the internet medical board?


once a week is fine, get beyond that and you’re asking for trouble.

only the yolks are trouble, you can eat the whites all day long

and we have pet chickens… I give away tons of eggs, still only eat eggs at most once a week and no more than a couple

you could use egg replacer, store bought or make your own


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

yzedf said:


> I will totally discount Harvard and go with the monetized musings of a random guy on YouTube.



I think you misunderstand. I'm not taking his word as gospel, just using his expertise to help shuffle through the massive piles of accumulated data. I'm definitely not discounting Harvard and many of their studies are cited in his vids, maybe even the one you linked.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> once a week is fine, get beyond that and you’re asking for trouble.
> 
> only the yolks are trouble, you can eat the whites all day long
> 
> ...


What's an egg replacer?

I've eaten probably on average at least 4 eggs a day for 20+ years. All bloods are perfect. What trouble am I supposed to be looking out for?

I ate 6 hard boiled eggs reading this lol


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Is one egg as good as another or does the quality depend on what the chicken is eating?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

springs said:


> What's an egg replacer?
> 
> I've eaten probably on average at least 4 eggs a day for 20+ years. All bloods are perfect. What trouble am I supposed to be looking out for?
> 
> I ate 6 hard boiled eggs reading this lol


Flax seed works pretty well as an egg replacer. Not for eating like scrambled eggs obviously, but as a binder while cooking.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

springs said:


> What's an egg replacer?
> 
> I've eaten probably on average at least 4 eggs a day for 20+ years. All bloods are perfect. What trouble am I supposed to be looking out for?
> 
> I ate 6 hard boiled eggs reading this lol




My grandad smoked a pack of camel straights a day and lived to 92. What's the problem with cigs?


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

TwiceHorn said:


> Yeah, it's pretty well documented that medicine discovered that serum (blood) cholesterol levels correlated highly/caused heart disease. Good work, docs.
> 
> Then, they proceeded to tell us that eating foods high in cholesterol was bad for us. But they didn't bother to check whether eating such foods actually raised serum cholesterol.
> 
> ...


Well……..

Cyclicious! Help!

The data is evolving. There is some data supporting that grain feed live stock has healthier meat and dairy. That will change next week. I can’t keep track of coffee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

smashysmashy said:


> Brioche french toast: butter and eggs. The fruit makes it ok though right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> ...


Sure. Make sure you eat your veggies, like carrot cake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> My grandad smoked a pack of camel straights a day and lived to 92. What's the problem with cigs?


Yup, I see no problem with everyone doing whatever they want, it’s not my body 🤣

As a medical provider, I get this all the time, folks are gonna do what they want, it won’t matter until it matters … which is generally after it’s too late.

Enjoy life to the fullest, but be realistic about the endgame 👍


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Dkayak said:


> Cholesterol in food not a concem, new report says | CNN


Next week's headline:

Cholesterol in food a huge concern and could kill you, new report says


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This thread is killing me slowly, with eggs.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Good source of protein but yolks are 100% cholesterol. You'll get lots of different opinions but the general medical consensus I've gathered says 1 egg contains the maximum recommended amount of cholesterol you should consume per day. 2 eggs every day plus whatever else you might eat would probably jack your levels beyond what is generally considered healthy.


this isn’t true in my experience. There’s good cholesterol and bad cholesterol. Egg yolks increases your high density lipoprotein cholesterol which is the good stuff . I eat about 2eggs per day on average and have never flagged high LDL levels. 
the mantra of everything In moderation applies


----------



## Danzzz88 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

netaron said:


> I can't think of anything other than water that is good for you every single day of the week.


even water will kill you if you drink too much of it. 


as for eggs... there's plenty of other things in the world that are more guaranteed to kill me sooner. The "science" flip flops every few years depending on who is funding the study.. the way I figure, if people can life into olden life smoking every day, me having a plate full of eggs is the least of my concern


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Brad said:


> this isn’t true in my experience. There’s good cholesterol and bad cholesterol. Egg yolks increases your high density lipoprotein cholesterol which is the good stuff . I eat about 2eggs per day on average and have never flagged high LDL levels.
> the mantra of everything In moderation applies



Individual experiences may vary (see post#62)

I completely agree about moderation and have said as much in nearly all of my posts in this thread.




Danzzz88 said:


>



Dr. Berg is a non practicing chiropractor who uses his you tube channel to sell stuff.


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

Bassmantweed said:


> I can’t keep up with the back and forth of what’s good for you and what will kill you.
> 
> recently I’ve really gotten into making breakfast. One of the benefits of working from home. That breakfast includes two eggs over easy.
> 
> what say the internet medical board?



I eat about 3-4 eggs a day. my breakfast starts at noon.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

......


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Jayem said:


> This thread is killing me slowly, with eggs.


I saw an interview with the producer of that song and he said Roberta Flack didn't liked the way it turned out after they made the kick drum punch through better, right up to the time she accepted the Grammy award.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

J.B. Weld said:


> Individual experiences may vary (see post#62)
> 
> I completely agree about moderation and have said as much in nearly all of my posts in this thread.
> 
> Dr. Berg is a non practicing chiropractor who uses his you tube channel to sell stuff.


I have watched a lot of his videos and after most of them, I ask myself "If he's a Chiropractor, why is he doing videos about nutrition and what are his credentials WRT to that?". I used to hear other doctors talking about Chiropractors as if they were _almost _doctors, but not quite.


----------



## Dorp to falt (Nov 20, 2021)

DrDon said:


> Sure. Make sure you eat your veggies, like carrot cake.


I love carrot cake. Carrots are a super food. High in the color orange, low in cholesterol and I'm pretty sure carrot cake without carrots would be just cake.
And I'd take Dr Berg the same way as anything else on YouTube: for entertainment value only.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

These food, diet, health threads are just plain stoopid.

There is so much contradictory information on the internet, “doctor Google” always knows more than a medical provider.

Sometimes I wonder why I ever went to school 🙄


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Gym123 said:


> I have watched a lot of his videos and after most of them, I ask myself "If he's a Chiropractor, why is he doing videos about nutrition and what are his credentials WRT to that?". I used to hear other doctors talking about Chiropractors as if they were _almost _doctors, but not quite.


Chiropractors are not doctors, they are quacks.

Some quacks are smarter than others, but it’s not because of their chiropractic training.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I ever went to school 🙄


Me too!

So what exactly do you practice related to nutrition? As far as you've said it's nothing related, you might as well be a chiropractor giving nutrition advise. 😅


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

If your cholesterol is high, only eat egg whites, or cut back to 1 egg per day, or quit eating them altogether.

If your cholesterol is fine gobble them up as they are very good for you.

Our bodies are different. Some people process cholesterol just fine, and some can't and it continues to circulate in your blood stream leading to health issues.

Your personal genetics is one of those things that a bunch of people on the internet can't possibly know based on the limited info provided.

PS. Sorry if this was already covered but I didn't read every response.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> Chiropractors are not doctors, they are quacks.
> 
> Some quacks are smarter than others, but it’s not because of their chiropractic training.


Never been to one, but I do my own adjustments because I do have some alignment issues, on occasion. I definitely don't like what I see in a lot of videos, though. Yanking and wrenching spines and necks, like the ones showing the Chiro wrapping a towel or strap around the neck, pulling VERY hard and seeing the stunned look on the victim's face, with a delay in responding to it. It's called 'Ring Dinger' by some and it's nothing I want any part of. Another guy uses hard objects and various hammers & mallets to hit joints and soft tissue, often within inches of their head. If anyone ever makes that kind of sound so close to my ears, they're getting their ass kicked- I work in audio and that would permanently damage my hearing. Nobody should accept this kind of 'treatment'.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Unfortunately data that supports dramatic paradigm shifts regarding diet have been and will probably continue to be lacking. Trends, fads, come and then they go and are relabeled and return again. Complicating things is that people are different. My friend sees a very competent lipidologist and basically follows a ketogenic diet that’s high in the consumption of red meat and eggs and he has very good numbers. I personally feel a paleo diet works best for me. Some individuals can get away with a fairly high carb content. But at the end of the day certain truths can’t be avoided. Calories in, calories out. Excessive processed carbs and trans fats from an American diet is not so good. Exercise. Quality of food helps - farm and field to table. Lowering emotional and physiologic stress. If you have a strong early family history of strokes or coronary artery disease and you have high cholesterol it may be of benefit seeing a lipidologist although the last time I checked I don’t think there was strong data that supported doing so.


----------



## ronin6433 (10 mo ago)

Oxygen makes things burn faster and hotter and almost wiped out life on the planet. It's a free radical. Water is a universal solvent. We were born to die. Eat your eggs.


----------



## Notthatbryan (Aug 7, 2021)

While the two eggs a day may be killing you slowly, something else is probably killing you faster.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

davec113 said:


> Me too!
> 
> So what exactly do you practice related to nutrition? As far as you've said it's nothing related, you might as well be a chiropractor giving nutrition advise. 😅


I studied primary medical care, then specialized in psychiatry.

A chiropractor does not study medicine at all.

I don't give nutrition advice, mostly I seem to be the person throwing caution on excesses.

Anyone who purports eating the same thing every day is looking for trouble, variety and quality is where it's at.

It does amaze me how we all evolved from the same ancestors physiologically speaking, yet so many people insist that "they different".

Yup, they're different alright


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Flax seed works pretty well as an egg replacer. Not for eating like scrambled eggs obviously, but as a binder while cooking.


Any protein source will work, then use spices to get the color and flavor "right".

Just like burgers, there are tons of meat alternatives, and typically they are healthier than the meat they replace.

Just saw a lady my age, she got four stents after an MI last month ... now she has some regrets about her diet and overall health.

This ^ is what happens when you do what you want through midlife.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Nurse Ben said:


> Any protein source will work, then use spices to get the color and flavor "right".
> 
> Just like burgers, there are tons of meat alternatives, and typically they are healthier than the meat they replace.
> 
> ...


One morning we had two patients come in for total knee replacements. The first woman, in her 80's, had grown up on a farm in the Midwest and had a proper diet. Her bone was like cutting into marble. The next patient was in her 30's, obese and lived on junk food and soda. Her cortical bone was extremly soft and the cancellous bone inside the condyles was the consistency of goo.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

TylerVernon said:


> Is one egg as good as another or does the quality depend on what the chicken is eating?


Backyard chicken eggs taste a lot better than store bought. The difference is very noticable and I don't eat eggs outside of my kitchen since getting the chickens a handful of years ago. They eat bugs, organic feed and fruit and vegetable kitchen scraps.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

milehi said:


> Backyard chicken eggs taste a lot better than store bought. The difference is very noticable and I don't eat eggs outside of my kitchen since getting the chickens a handful of years ago. They eat bugs, organic feed and fruit and vegetable kitchen scraps.


We have six chickens, they eat bugs and most of our landscaping, such nice girls, but they dig up plants to the point that we have wire around some of our plants.

Backyard chicken eggs are good, but they're nothing compared to duck eggs, once you go duck there's no going back


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Nurse Ben said:


> We have six chickens, they eat bugs and most of our landscaping, such nice girls, but they dig up plants to the point that we have wire around some of our plants.
> 
> Backyard chicken eggs are good, but they're nothing compared to duck eggs, once you go duck there's no going back


I'll have to read up on keeping them. The real challenge is keeping them safe from mountain lions, bears and especially raccoons.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> These food, diet, health threads are just plain stoopid.
> 
> There is so much contradictory information on the internet, “doctor Google” always knows more than a medical provider.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why I ever went to school 🙄


I've hear a lot of horseshit from so called medical providers...

However, MY medical providers (in actual hospitals usually, for... reasons) have been geniuses bar none, and I have to assume the overwhelming majority are the same.
In other words, go to YOUR actual doctor, and not worry about what you hear on the internet about the latest food trends.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

milehi said:


> Backyard chicken eggs taste a lot better than store bought. The difference is very noticable and I don't eat eggs outside of my kitchen since getting the chickens a handful of years ago. They eat bugs, organic feed and fruit and vegetable kitchen scraps.


Thus I raid my brother's chicken coop...
That kind of freshness cannot be duplicated!


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Eggs are very good for you.

Eggs get a bad wrap, because of the misunderstanding (more likely deliberate abuse) of cholesterol numbers by the medical industry complex. 

We do not get high choloesterol from cholesterol in foods, our bodies make their own cholesterol. The LDL Cholesterol measurement found in a basic lipid panel, is not detailed enough to make an educated analysis. There are numerous different kinds of LDL, and the current basic lipid panel test does not show these very important details. But because the medical industrial complex is more about profits, than they are health, they use this very simple LDL number in our lipid panels as an excuse to feed the pharma giants and prescribe statins (one of the biggest cons of today). 

A detailed lipid panel would differentiate the small dense (bad) LDL from the big fluffy (good) LDL. But less statins would be prescribed in that scenario, and pharma giants would make much less money. And that's for-profit healthcare for ya! 👍


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> The study you linked says the same as I did, "_*up to *_one egg per day is considered safe for healthy adults"
> 
> That goes out the window if you add bacon. Or have an otherwise 'normal' american diet.
> 
> Many highly accredited cardiologists say less than 1 egg per day is better yet.


Cardiologists don't get squat for nutritional training in school. Their knowledge on nutrition is no better than the average internet browser. In fact, I've learned more from the internet in 4 months, than any doctor has ever told me about a proper human diet. A pre-diabetes diagnosis sent me on this journey to learn about healthy eating.

Doctors are no more than certified drug pushers in this day and age. Although, in their defense, they're not really allowed to think outside-the-box... They are constrained to a bubble of "approved by big pharma" treatment protocols that are designed to bring profits from "treatments", not cures.

Also, bacon is safer for us than the toast. 😉


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Nurse Ben said:


> Chiropractors are not doctors, they are quacks.
> 
> Some quacks are smarter than others, but it’s not because of their chiropractic training.


Chiropractors also prescribe less drugs. Very bad for profits! How would Big Pharma survive?...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

GKelley said:


> Cardiologists don't get squat for nutritional training in school. Their knowledge on nutrition is no better than the average internet browser.



Yeah right. The average internet browser thinks Joe Rogan is an authority on the subject 🙃


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

You ever meet that 90 year old guy that eats 2 eggs and 3 pieces of bacon almost every morning and is still living?

Eggs for the win.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

GKelley said:


> Eggs are very good for you.
> 
> Eggs get a bad wrap, because of the misunderstanding (more likely deliberate abuse) of cholesterol numbers by the medical industry complex.
> 
> ...




Many recent studies consider different cholesterol types and their impact on health. The science is developing (as always) and it's true that older science was placing too much emphasis on cholesterol levels in general. Live and learn. 

Still the most solid science seems to suggest that though eggs can be good for you too many can also be bad. That doesn't seem surprising to me.

I don't think this is a big pharma conspiracy, more of a big ag conspiracy if anything. It's real easy to eat $hit food these days and most people do.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

prj71 said:


> You ever meet that 90 year old guy that eats 2 eggs and 3 pieces of bacon almost every morning and is still living?
> 
> Eggs for the win.



Yep, same as the 90 y/o cig smoker. 

Cigs for the win!


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yeah right. The average internet browser thinks Joe Rogan is an authority on the subject 🙃


Not this one. 😉

Some of my sources:
Dr. Robert H Lustig, Metabolical
Dr. Jason Fung, The Diabetes Code
KenDBerryMD, Youtube 
Dr Cywes #TheCarbAddictionDoc, Youtube 
Dr. Pradipe Jamnadas, MD, Youtube
Low Carb Down Under, Youtube


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

GKelley said:


> Not this one. 😉
> 
> Some of my sources:
> Dr. Robert H Lustig, Metabolical
> ...


Also check out Huberman Lab. 



https://www.youtube.com/c/AndrewHubermanLab


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

davec113 said:


> Also check out Huberman Lab.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/AndrewHubermanLab


I've seen his stuff on my feed. I'll have to give him a watch.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

But eggs are delicious. Hard boiled, poached, fried...all so delicious


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

prj71 said:


> You ever meet that 90 year old guy that eats 2 eggs and 3 pieces of bacon almost every morning and is still living?
> 
> Eggs for the win.


My grandfather was 93, and got shot in the leg once. So should I do that too?

This is the type of meaningless comment that leads people to believe some really dumb stuff... 

I'm not touching the "big pharma" comments... oof.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> Many recent studies consider different cholesterol types and their impact on health. The science is developing (as always) and it's true that older science was placing too much emphasis on cholesterol levels in general. Live and learn.
> 
> Still the most solid science seems to suggest that though eggs can be good for you too many can also be bad. That doesn't seem surprising to me.
> 
> I don't think this is a big pharma conspiracy, more of a big ag conspiracy if anything. It's real easy to eat $hit food these days and most people do.


We also forget to talk about accelerators and catalysts in all of this stuff. They can be the key to why person x eats 9 eggs an hour and lives til 112, and person y has trouble with 1 egg a week and has a heart attack at 29.

This is why you cant say "I stopped eating 49 things, and therefore the eggs were the cause of my cholesterol". Far too many variables.

Speaking of, i just ate 6 soft boiled eggs on some brioche buns with french ementhal and gruyere for lunch.


It's ok though cause I had an apple too.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

smashysmashy said:


> We also forget to talk about accelerators and catalysts in all of this stuff. They can be the key to why person x eats 9 eggs an hour and lives til 112, and person y has trouble with 1 egg a week and has a heart attack at 29.
> 
> This is why you cant say "I stopped eating 49 things, and therefore the eggs were the cause of my cholesterol". Far too many variables.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't have done that...smh. That apple is going to kill you. Too much sugar. It'll give you the diabeetus.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

the-one1 said:


> Shouldn't have done that...smh. That apple is going to kill you. Too much sugar. It'll give you the diabeetus.


Damned apple. I knew it!

I fell for the ol' apple a day keeps big pharma away scam.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

smashysmashy said:


> Damned apple. I knew it!
> 
> I fell for the ol' apple a day keeps big pharma away scam.


Big Apple propaganda... eat an apple a day, might as well recommend a shot of heroin a day.


----------



## Dorp to falt (Nov 20, 2021)

smashysmashy said:


> It's ok though cause I had an apple too.


Was it an fair trade apple? If not, make sure your affairs are in line.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

davec113 said:


> Big Apple propaganda... eat an apple a day, might as well recommend a shot of heroin a day.


Now I'm just confused. What does Joe Rogan say on the matter?


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Dorp to falt said:


> Was it an fair trade apple? If not, make sure your affairs are in line.


I grew that apple on my 1000 acres of canola farm land.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

smashysmashy said:


> Now I'm just confused. What does Joe Rogan say on the matter?


I'm quite sure he'd recommend a joint a day. Can't argue with that!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I read a headline the other day that said too much asparagus causes cancer.

It was during breakfast and I was eating eggs.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

eatdrinkride said:


> I read a headline the other day that said too much asparagus causes cancer.
> 
> It was during breakfast and I was eating eggs.


Asparagus is a gout trigger for me. So is beer. Both are on the menu tonight.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

What is too much, and I'll assume only if it's green.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

dysfunction said:


> What is too much, and I'll assume only if it's green.


"too much" is irritating to me as well.

I (as I'm sure many of you cyclists do) eat 4000+ calories a day. Just getting that much food in me requires too much of everything.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

dysfunction said:


> What is too much, and I'll assume only if it's green.


I have to assume it's a dump truck full. A quick search shows scientific pushback on this, of course. So sick and tired of the inflammatory headlines in today's "news"... and to be honest I was simply mocking it.









Asparagus will not give you cancer, scientists plead after massive misunderstanding


Could eating asparagus give you cancer?




www.latimes.com




.

Again, everything in moderation. Unless you have specific dietary needs or avoidances what else can you do?

I think I eat a lot of eggs. Don't think twice about it anymore. Other people probably eat a lot more but let's put it this way, a friend of mine at work has a picture of a bowl of scrambled eggs as my contact Avatar in his phone.

When he calls me a picture of a jar of Hellman's mayonnaise shows up. He loves mayonnaise. I feel I'm on the right side of this equation. 

I do tend to cook my eggs on the stove using avocado oil, avoiding butter and the saturated fat. Otherwise it's just a lot of hard-boiled eggs. I'll often eat three or four and maybe toss one or two yolks....maybe. but if I do it's just a caloric thing, and not cholesterol concern. I often eat avocado or oatmeal in the morning as well so eggs + other stuff can quickly add to a lot of calories.

With all that being said, I'm on my third beer so, whatever.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

BadgerOne said:


> Next week's headline:
> 
> Cholesterol in food a huge concern and could kill you, new report says


I went back to school in 2002 to get a degree in human nutrition. My textbook was 5-6 years old at that time and cited multiple studies indicating that dietary cholesterol played a very limited contributor roll (maybe 10%) in serum cholesterol for those without familial hypercholesterolemia. The media, media bots, marketing efforts, and folks unable to parse through the stories are more the problem not so much the real experts reports.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Gym123 said:


> I have watched a lot of his videos and after most of them, I ask myself "If he's a Chiropractor, why is he doing videos about nutrition and what are his credentials WRT to that?". I used to hear other doctors talking about Chiropractors as if they were _almost _doctors, but not quite.


I have an advanced degree in human nutrition and work as a Registered Dietitian in very good standing. I grew up under an abusive and kooked-out Chiro step-dad. Sometimes I drink 😁


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> These food, diet, health threads are just plain stoopid.
> 
> There is so much contradictory information on the internet, “doctor Google” always knows more than a medical provider.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why I ever went to school 🙄


Take your facility Registered Dietitian(s) out for beer and hot wings. We like that.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I've mentioned here before that I am a Registered Dietitian (MS,RD,CSG). I rarely comment on nutrition/health posts here as it just gets to be a ****-show or I just don't see the posts. There are also posts I see and just keep rolling as the content likely won't kill someone and they likely won't stick to it anyhooz. I also have a beer belly. 

I HIGHLY recommend following Abby Langer Nutrition on Facebook or here. Selene Yeager is also a good go-to as she frequently had RDs as guests.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

GKelley said:


> Not this one. 😉
> 
> Some of my sources:
> Dr. Robert H Lustig, Metabolical
> ...


You should add Prof. Timothy Noakes to your list of sources


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

the-one1 said:


> Shouldn't have done that...smh. That apple is going to kill you. Too much sugar. It'll give you the diabeetus.


Thank you, Wilford Brimley.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Crockpot2001 said:


> I went back to school in 2002 to get a degree in human nutrition. My textbook was 5-6 years old at that time and cited multiple studies indicating that dietary cholesterol played a very limited contributor roll (maybe 10%) in serum cholesterol for those without familial hypercholesterolemia. The media, media bots, marketing efforts, and folks unable to parse through the stories are more the problem not so much the real experts reports.


You know it's more than the cholesterol, it's also the saturated fats.

Eggs are a complete source of protein, but generally speaking they should be eaten in moderation just like all animal proteins.

It's the moderation thing that the OP started with in this thread, and it's the moderation thing that people struggle with ... so yeah, eggs are good for you in moderation unless you have problems with cholesterol and LDL's.

I theory, we are all athletes or at least trying to be athletes, so it's important to think about what you're putting into your body, choices have consequences, which is why people who make wise choices are gonna live longer.

I think it's hysterical that people brag about how much bacon, cheese, and eggs, they eat, as if that's a badge of courage  

When I'm eighty and still riding strong, you can look up from your bedbound body and tell your grandkids all about the importance making better choices


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> You know it's more than the cholesterol, it's also the saturated fats.
> 
> Eggs are a complete source of protein, but generally speaking they should be eaten in moderation just like all animal proteins.
> 
> ...


Nah, I'll be eating cake and eggs while reading threads on here about how lettuce and carrots will kill you.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Just for an example of how messed up the Medical Industrial Complex is when it comes to nutrition, consider this...

The American Diabetes Association (ADA) has whole grain foods listed as a "Diabetes superfood".... They're implying the very thing that is mostly responsible for the diabetes epidemics around the world as a freaking superfood... Whole wheat is only less bad than white bread, but it's still bad for people with metabolic disease!.. There is no such thing as a good grain for us, that's what made us sick in the first place! And here is the ADA recommending foods that will only make people sicker, and stay stuck on medications that will only contribute to their slow agonizing deaths...

When it comes to proper nutrition, we cannot trust medical sources that profit from treating us with medications. The only thing we should be prescribed (in the context of T2D), is a proper human diet. This is what happens when the main donors to the ADA are Big Food and Big Pharma. A healthy population is not near as profitable as a sick one that's food addicted and pumped up with meds. 

Anyways, my rant is done. This is just one little example of how much misinformation exists out there. And it's put out there by our own governing bodies that are supposedly there to protect us...


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> You know it's more than the cholesterol, it's also the saturated fats.
> 
> Eggs are a complete source of protein, but generally speaking they should be eaten in moderation just like all animal proteins.
> 
> ...


 Yaaaaaaassss.....I may know something about SFAs. I agree with your posting. Well said.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

GKelley said:


> Just for an example of how messed up the Medical Industrial Complex is when it comes to nutrition, consider this...
> 
> The American Diabetes Association (ADA) has whole grain foods listed as a "Diabetes superfood".... They're implying the very thing that is mostly responsible for the diabetes epidemics around the world as a freaking superfood... Whole wheat is only less bad than white bread, but it's still bad for people with metabolic disease!.. There is no such thing as a good grain for us, that's what made us sick in the first place! And here is the ADA recommending foods that will only make people sicker, and stay stuck on medications that will only contribute to their slow agonizing deaths...
> 
> ...


I'm not here to defend the ADA but their listing of Whole grains appears as almost the VERY last item in a long list of foods. And, are you assuming grains=hotdog buns? There are some great and nutritious grain foods out there besides bread and pasta if that is what you are against. 





__





Diabetes Superstar Foods | ADA







www.diabetes.org




*Whole grains*
It’s the whole grain you’re after. The first ingredient on the label should have the word “whole” in it. Whole grains are rich in vitamins and minerals like magnesium, B vitamins, chromium, iron and folate. They are a great source of fiber too. Some examples of whole grains are whole oats, quinoa, whole grain barley and farro.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Crockpot2001 said:


> I'm not here to defend the ADA but their listing of Whole grains appears as almost the VERY last item in a long list of foods. And, are you assuming grains=hotdog buns? There are some great and nutritious grain foods out there besides bread and pasta if that is what you are against.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unsuspecting people will also mistake this information as whole wheat bread being good for us. What the ADA should be recommending, is that diabetics be diligent in taking their 1 hour post meal tests to see just how bad these foods are affecting them. A food like a grain (that's proven to spike BG) should especially be tested. We should not be just blindly listening to their _sponsored_ advice.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm not even sure I can call bread bread here. It's all way too sweet. Adding sugar to bread certainly makes it far less healthy over all.

Sugar is added to _everything_ in the US food supply. I just don't get it. (well aside from the fact that all the crap foods are federally subsidized)


----------



## Wrongturn (Jul 17, 2016)

My brother-in-law, who is an ER doctor, always quizzes physically and mentally fit old people (80+) when he sees them in the ER. The one thing they all have in common is they have work their asses off their whole life. Their breakfast of choice is almost always bacon and eggs. They are never in the ER for age-related diseases but show up when they've injured themselves doing something active. Keep moving.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

dysfunction said:


> I'm not even sure I can call bread bread here. It's all way too sweet. Adding sugar to bread certainly makes it far less healthy over all.
> 
> Sugar is added to _everything_ in the US food supply. I just don't get it. (well aside from the fact that all the crap foods are federally subsidized)


It's about making our food addicting. Sugar is proven to be highly addictive and our food companies capitalize on that. That's why they sneak it into everything. 

Real food will signal us to stop eating when we get full, and that's not good for profits.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Wrongturn said:


> My brother-in-law, who is an ER doctor, always quizzes physically and mentally fit old people (80+) when he sees them in the ER. The one thing they all have in common is they have work their asses off their whole life. Their breakfast of choice is almost always bacon and eggs. They are never in the ER for age-related diseases but show up when they've injured themselves doing something active. Keep moving.


Bacon, egg and cheese on a buttermilk biscuit is the best.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

smashysmashy said:


> Nah, I'll be eating cake and eggs while reading threads on here about how lettuce and carrots will kill you.


If a head of lettuce is moving fast enough, it definitely can be lethal.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

GKelley said:


> Unsuspecting people will also mistake this information as whole wheat bread being good for us. What the ADA should be recommending, is that diabetics be diligent in taking their 1 hour post meal tests to see just how bad these foods are affecting them. A food like a grain (that's proven to spike BG) should especially be tested. We should not be just blindly listening to their _sponsored_ advice.


The FDA should be prosecuted for their food pyramid, which is completely inverted. 

Here's the 2020 version- I can't wait to have me some 'Wet Toast' for breakfast. Mmmm, mmmm!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

GKelley said:


> Just for an example of how messed up the Medical Industrial Complex is when it comes to nutrition, consider this...
> 
> The American Diabetes Association (ADA) has whole grain foods listed as a "Diabetes superfood".... They're implying the very thing that is mostly responsible for the diabetes epidemics around the world as a freaking superfood... Whole wheat is only less bad than white bread, but it's still bad for people with metabolic disease!.. There is no such thing as a good grain for us, that's what made us sick in the first place! And here is the ADA recommending foods that will only make people sicker, and stay stuck on medications that will only contribute to their slow agonizing deaths...
> 
> ...





Are you saying things like quinoa, barley, brown rice, steel cut oats etc. are responsible for diabetes? Wheat is only one of many grains.

Also one of those you tube docs you referenced in an earlier post (Ken Berry) suggests that you can eat all the eggs you want with zero worries. Do you think for instance that 1/2 dozen eggs s day would be fine?


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> Are you saying things like quinoa, barley, brown rice, steel cut oats etc. are responsible for diabetes? Wheat is only one of many grains.
> 
> Also one of those you tube docs you referenced in an earlier post (Ken Berry) suggests that you can eat all the eggs you want with zero worries. Do you think for instance that 1/2 dozen eggs s day would be fine?


I don't follow every word of Dr. Berry's advice. I also believe too much of anything can be bad. However, Dr. Berry is much more ahead of the curve than many other doctors who still believe that things like T2 Diabetes is controlled with meds (rather than diet). Dr. Berry also promotes keto and carnivore for different reasons, and I don't subscribe to them either, because I don't have a reason to. A simple balanced diet of meat and veggies is doing wonders for me, so I'm sticking with that. What I do value about him, is he acknowledges the pitfalls of our current medical system. How we can fix ourselves with diet, rather than succumbing to a slow, horrible death brought on by medicine focused treatments. That the industry cares more about profits, than it does cures.

The thing with these other grains are, they're fine for individuals who _aren't_ metabolically sick. With sick individuals, these other grains should also be taken with caution, and tested thoroughly to see how their BG reacts to it.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

the-one1 said:


> Shouldn't have done that...smh. That apple is going to kill you. Too much sugar. It'll give you the diabeetus.


More Likely you’ll die of asphyxiation from the methane emissions


----------



## whipnet (Dec 30, 2021)

2 eggs and dry toast most days for me for breakfast. Sometimes I break it up with cereal some days.

*


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Death by eggs. Who knew?!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

prj71 said:


> Death by eggs. Who knew?!


Yeah, not sure about that one. I'll take death by snu snu.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

DrDon said:


> Unfortunately data that supports dramatic paradigm shifts regarding diet have been and will probably continue to be lacking. Trends, fads, come and then they go and are relabeled and return again. Complicating things is that people are different. My friend sees a very competent lipidologist and basically follows a ketogenic diet that’s high in the consumption of red meat and eggs and he has very good numbers. I personally feel a paleo diet works best for me. Some individuals can get away with a fairly high carb content. But at the end of the day certain truths can’t be avoided. Calories in, calories out. Excessive processed carbs and trans fats from an American diet is not so good. Exercise. Quality of food helps - farm and field to table. Lowering emotional and physiologic stress. If you have a strong early family history of strokes or coronary artery disease and you have high cholesterol it may be of benefit seeing a lipidologist although the last time I checked I don’t think there was strong data that supported doing so.


It boils down to what else you eat. Eggs aren't bad if in the proper diet. If you're on a high fat no to low carb diet you can get a lot of benefits from eggs and red meat. If you follow a high carb diet than eating high fat and cholesterol can be bad. Insulin and energy sources have more to do with. On a high carb low fat diet I had worse lipids. Without eating eggs or red meat.


----------



## Danzzz88 (Jun 10, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> I studied primary medical care, then specialized in psychiatry.
> 
> A chiropractor does not study medicine at all.
> 
> ...


What do ancestors have to do with it...you share 98% of your DNA with a pig and 50% with a Banana so that point doesn't really hold much value either....by your logic it's not much different than saying we are all half banana.

Just saying...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Danzzz88 said:


> What do ancestors have to do with it...you share 98% of your DNA with a pig and 50% with a Banana so that point doesn't really hold much value either....by your logic it's not much different than saying we are all half banana.
> 
> Just saying...


Bananas are about 1% of DNA. You're referring to genes..


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

GKelley said:


> Just for an example of how messed up the Medical Industrial Complex is when it comes to nutrition, consider this...
> 
> The American Diabetes Association (ADA) has whole grain foods listed as a "Diabetes superfood".... They're implying the very thing that is mostly responsible for the diabetes epidemics around the world as a freaking superfood... Whole wheat is only less bad than white bread, but it's still bad for people with metabolic disease!.. There is no such thing as a good grain for us, that's what made us sick in the first place! And here is the ADA recommending foods that will only make people sicker, and stay stuck on medications that will only contribute to their slow agonizing deaths...
> 
> ...


I think you might be reaching a bit, verging on conspiracy theory.

So then why does the fast food industry makes food unhealthy if it will kill us faster ...

Nah, reality is, the science of nutrition and teh human body are still not absolutely clear, in part because every person is different enough that


Danzzz88 said:


> What do ancestors have to do with it...you share 98% of your DNA with a pig and 50% with a Banana so that point doesn't really hold much value either....by your logic it's not much different than saying we are all half banana.
> 
> Just saying...


Read what Dr Don wrote.

There's no conspiracy, people are generally pretty resistant to doing things differently than what they are used to doing.

More often than not, the "change" comes after the damage is done.

I could give a shite what you guys eat, that's your problem, I'm just chiming with some wisdom, you are the ones who get to choose.

I'm taking care of my body so I can ride off into the sunset at a ripe old age, feel free to kill yourselves off early


----------



## Danzzz88 (Jun 10, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> I think you might be reaching a bit, verging on conspiracy theory.
> 
> So then why does the fast food industry makes food unhealthy if it will kill us faster ...
> 
> ...


Most species eat the exact same thing every day, we are the odd ones out doing things different...that's not to say I don't agree with a balanced diet but most of it is down to genetics or whether you are susceptible to certain illness...some people smoke until they are 100, cigarettes are vastly worse than a few eggs...yet we have people proving living into old age smoking that in fact no, not everyone is built the same, your genetic makeup is the primary determining factor, how well you look after yourself is just icing on the cake. Same goes for all other illnesses and defects. I know a number of old people that used to eat healthy, plenty of olive oil, vitamins, fruit, veg, seeds and they still developed strokes and heart attacks, diet is important for sure but ultimately it's the cards you have already been dealt that will be the main factor.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The two main predictors of health (at least in the US), as I have read, are 'race' and wealth. Which should tell ya something, what.. I have no idea.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Danzzz88 said:


> ...not everyone is built the same, your genetic makeup is the primary determining factor, how well you look after yourself is just icing on the cake. Same goes for all other illnesses and defects.




I think it's the other way around. It seems the majority of health problems are self induced. How well you do or don't take care of yourself has statistically predictable results.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Peanut butter, burgers, eggs, ... at various times over the years all have been bad or good. 

I keep doing the same (in moderation) thing and so far so good 



Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> Good source of protein but yolks are 100% cholesterol. You'll get lots of different opinions but the general medical consensus I've gathered says 1 egg contains the maximum recommended amount of cholesterol you should consume per day. 2 eggs every day plus whatever else you might eat would probably jack your levels beyond what is generally considered healthy.


Theres lots of studies that show dietary cholesterol does not constitute cholesterol in the blood.......... Dive deeper, high cholesterol isn't bad.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

gocat said:


> Theres lots of studies that show dietary cholesterol does not constitute cholesterol in the blood.......... Dive deeper, high cholesterol isn't bad.




Enjoy your embryos!


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> Enjoy your embryos!



Reminds me my brother became veggie and said eggs were embryos and couldn't eat them.
I explained they weren't embryos, they are periods.. Now he DEFINITELY wont eat eggs.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Liquid chicken 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Nurse Ben said:


> I think you might be reaching a bit, verging on conspiracy theory.
> 
> So then why does the fast food industry makes food unhealthy if it will kill us faster ...
> 
> Nah, reality is, the science of nutrition and teh human body are still not absolutely clear, in part because every person is different enough that


I wish I could say it was all just conspiracy theory, but lobbyists exist. And they're the reason why our health is over-looked while they pay politicians to look the other way. The highest bidder makes the laws and policies in America. Big Pharma and Big food are two of the top bidders. That's why in over 50 years of promoting the low fat (highly processed foods) diet that's been killing us, nothing has changed. Too much money at stake.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

GKelley said:


> That's why in over 50 years of promoting the low fat (highly processed foods) diet that's been killing us, nothing has changed. Too much money at stake.



Yep, nothing to do with cheeseburgers or bacon.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

GKelley said:


> I wish I could say it was all just conspiracy theory, but lobbyists exist. And they're the reason why our health is over-looked while they pay politicians to look the other way. The highest bidder makes the laws and policies in America. Big Pharma and Big food are two of the top bidders. That's why in over 50 years of promoting the low fat (highly processed foods) diet that's been killing us, nothing has changed. Too much money at stake.


Which lobbyists. Names? Corporate associations, backing, amounts given?
Which senators, representatives, names, districts, what amounts were they paid, when, by whom?

Without that, you are spouting the literal definition of conspiracy theory.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yep, nothing to do with cheeseburgers or bacon.


The buns scare me more than the burger or the bacon. 😉


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

smashysmashy said:


> Which lobbyists. Names? Corporate associations, backing, amounts given?
> Which senators, representatives, names, districts, what amounts were they paid, when, by whom?
> 
> Without that, you are spouting the literal definition of conspiracy theory.


Here's a source for ya: Metabolical: The Lure and the Lies of Processed Food, Nutrition, and Modern Medicine, By Dr. Robert H. Lustig.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

GKelley said:


> Here's a source for ya: Metabolical: The Lure and the Lies of Processed Food, Nutrition, and Modern Medicine, By Dr. Robert H. Lustig.


That's not a source. I want names of actual lobbyists, senators, and amounts and times money was given.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

smashysmashy said:


> That's not a source. I want names of actual lobbyists, senators, and amounts and times money was given.


You think they keep public records of who paid who what?... Are you serious right now?... Read a book, you might learn something.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

GKelley said:


> You think they keep public records of who paid who what?... Are you serious right now?... Read a book, you might learn something.


So you got nothing.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

smashysmashy said:


> So you got nothing.


You can do whatever you want with the sources and information I've given in this thread. I'm not here to hold your hand or pull your head out of the sand.


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

GKelley said:


> You can do whatever you want with the sources and information I've given in this thread. I'm not here to hold your hand or pull your head out of the sand.


I agree. Its just unfortunate ppl rely on main stream "facts". Instead of researching it themselves.......


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yep, nothing to do with cheeseburgers or bacon.


Its the fries and a coke that go with it that make burgers and bacon dangerous.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

smashysmashy said:


> So you got nothing.


The only thing on public record is campaign donations. Anything else is illegal so it doesn't get reported. It's everything from cash in hand, to insider trading.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

GKelley said:


> You think they keep public records of who paid who what?... Are you serious right now?... Read a book, you might learn something.


There have been literally dozens of news articles about this as well over the past 30+ years in the US.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Cerberus75 said:


> Its the fries and a coke that go with it that make burgers and bacon dangerous.


Well, and the repetition. Nothing wrong with a burger, fries and a coke. Infrequently.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

GKelley said:


> The buns scare me more than the burger or the bacon. 😉



Yeah those buns are nasty too. 



Cerberus75 said:


> Its the fries and a coke that go with it that make burgers and bacon dangerous.




That doesn't help but a steady diet of cheeseburgers & bacon is most definitely dangerous on it's own.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yeah those buns are nasty too.


... and we're back to the fake-bread.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Cerberus75 said:


> The only thing on public record is campaign donations. Anything else is illegal so it doesn't get reported. It's everything from cash in hand, to insider trading.


I am not suggesting nothing underhanded is happening, I am saying that WITHOUT PROOF, this is the literal definition of conspiracy theory, which is what he tried to claim his post wasn't.

The universal pattern followed as expected: I did my own research, go read a book about it, don't listen to the mainstream "facts". Even a stopped clock is right twice a day, but without supplying actual proven facts, all you got it conspiracy theory.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

smashysmashy said:


> mainstream "facts".


Ok. You're one of those.. Got it.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

dysfunction said:


> ... and we're back to the fake-bread.


We don't need fake bread to kill us. Real bread is doing a great job of that already.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

dysfunction said:


> Ok. You're one of those.. Got it.


One of what? A person that doesn't write off mainstream news and research on principle?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

GKelley said:


> We don't need fake bread to kill us. Real bread is doing a great job of that already.


Real bread is fine. The stuff here isn't real bread.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

smashysmashy said:


> One of what? A person that doesn't write off mainstream news and research on principle?


It's clear that you will require an ever shifting series of evidence because the topic doesn't align with your prejudiced opinion. Hence the use of quotes around the word fact, to imply that there are such things as "alternative facts" (which, there aren't). So, yea.. not really worth a debate.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

dysfunction said:


> Real bread is fine. The stuff here isn't real bread.


As an American, I still wonder what unsweetened bread even tastes like. 😂


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

dysfunction said:


> Real bread is fine. The stuff here isn't real bread.


What exactly is fake bread?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

GKelley said:


> As an American, I still wonder what unsweetened bread even tastes like. 😂


I don't  

I miss real bread.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

dysfunction said:


> It's clear that you will require an ever shifting series of evidence because the topic doesn't align with your prejudiced opinion. Hence the use of quotes around the word fact, to imply that there are such things as "alternative facts" (which, there aren't). So, yea.. not really worth a debate.


I was quoting him. Keep up.

Edit: ah, sorry, it was gocat what said it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

GKelley said:


> I wish I could say it was all just conspiracy theory, but lobbyists exist. And they're the reason why our health is over-looked while they pay politicians to look the other way. The highest bidder makes the laws and policies in America. Big Pharma and Big food are two of the top bidders. That's why in over 50 years of promoting the low fat (highly processed foods) diet that's been killing us, nothing has changed. Too much money at stake.


Having a lobbyist speak to you is not a big deal, the money industry spends to advertise is a big deal. I have pharm reps trying to talk to me all the time, it’s too easy to ignore them, they just repeat the same BS, which can’t even compete what I know based on experience and training.

Government has far less influence on public choices than advertising, but to be perfectly honest, people make up their own minds based on personal biases … which are most often founded on misunderstandings that they developed over time.

Habits are what build market share.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

dysfunction said:


> I don't
> 
> I miss real bread.


Got me curious, cause i hear this type of statement so much. maybe US has different bread? We all know your "cheese" and "chocolate" are not even allowed to be called that here.

Wonder bread (made by loblaws in canada) is generally considered out worst bread.
NGREDIENTS: ENRICHED WHEAT FLOUR, WATER, SUGAR, YEAST, SOYBEAN AND/OR CANOLA OIL, SALT, SOY FLOUR, VEGETABLE MONOGLYCERIDES, CALCIUM PROPIONATE, SODIUM STEAROYL-2-LACTYLATE, SORBIC ACID.

Does have a bit of sugar. enriched flour has nutrients added, cause we know parents will slap some balogna on it and call it a lunch. Soy for similar reasons.

I'd say it's not a simple bread like you'd bake at home, and i know it sure doesn't taste good, but I don't think I would call it fake.

So, is USA bread (wonderbread is there too right?) ingredients different? Or are we just saying anything that isn't flour and water and nothing else fake?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> Having a lobbyist speak to you is not a big deal, the money industry spends to advertise us a big deal. I have pharm reps trying to talk to me all the time, it’s too easy to ignore them, they just repeat the same BS, which can’t even speak to what I know based on experience and training.
> 
> Government has far less influence on public choices than advertising, but to be perfectly honest, people make up their own minds based on personal biases … which are most often founded on misunderstandings that they developed over time.


My biggest complaints are the industries we subsidize. Those ARE documented.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

dysfunction said:


> My biggest complaints are the industries we subsidize. Those ARE documented.


Subsidies in the US especially seems to be a big issue. Corn seems the big one, causing high fructose corn syrup to be in virtually everything because it is artificially cheap.

Up here I think dairy is the bigger issue. We prop up the dairies, Then we deflate the retail price, to the point milk is sold at a loss in most stores. Then the milk board spends a gazillion dollars advertising milk is good for you an you should drink lots of it. The root of our successful dairy industry is that we want to give them money (collectively), and not because milk products are things we should be eating.

It's not even a conspiracy, no one is in control of it, it's just a bizarre flow of economics.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

dysfunction said:


> My biggest complaints are the industries we subsidize. Those ARE documented.


We are a political economy, what industries do we not subsidize?

There's nothing bizarre about our economy nor how our government works, though how it works may not suit everyone at a personal level, it certainly works for those who profit from it.

You are never going to have your cake and eat it too, the way our government functions is the way it was designed to function and is the way it will likely always function, jousting at windmills never stopped the wind.



So back to the OP's concerns regarding egg consumption: Use eggs in moderation, consume less if you have a specific health issue that makes eggs a health risk for you.

Pretty simple advice for a pretty simple issue, no rocket science involved.

So I have a question for you all: What is it called when people make an argument like this:

"My mother smoked every day of her life until she was 99, but my buddy who's a vegetarian died at 75, so clearly being healthy doesn't lead to a longer life."


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Nurse Ben said:


> We are a political economy, what industries do we not subsidize?


The problem is, the cherry-picking on what is subsidized. 

"The U.S. government heavily influences what farmers grow and consumers eat through various policies to subsidize the production of certain crops. The most highly subsidized crops—particularly corn, wheat, and soy— are highly prevalent in our food supply and consumed at rates well above recommendations, especially in highly processed foods. Sugar and salt are also commonly found in highly processed foods. Fruits and vegetables, for which subsidies are much smaller, are consumed well below recommended amounts. As Americans consume an ever-growing share of ultra-processed foods, we are consuming more calories, fats, sodium, and sugars, and not enough beneficial nutrients and vitamins. It is critical that both policymakers and the American public understand the influence that federal agricultural subsidies have on our food supply and diet and, in turn, our nutrition and health. "









PRIMER: Agriculture Subsidies and Their Influence on the Composition of U.S. Food Supply and Consumption - AAF


The U.S. government heavily influences what farmers grow and consumers eat through various policies to subsidize the production of certain crops.




www.americanactionforum.org


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> We are a political economy, what industries do we not subsidize?


Well then. I guess it's ok? 

Grocery stores were a pretty big shock here.


----------



## TBoneAz (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't really have an opinion on the health value of eggs. I eat alot of them and my cholestrol numbers etc are great - no concerns from my cardiologist. 

What I have starting doing though is using a single real egg + 300g of liquid egg whites to make scrambled eggs, but I do it for the volume of food you get to eat and the macros of the meal (eating this right now, actually). It feels like you are eating 6+ scrambled eggs, but comes in at 4.5g fat, 38.5g protein and 233 calories (cooked in an excellent non stick pan with a quick spritz of avacado oil, not a 1/4 stick of butter). Or add vegs + some low fat cheese and bake in silicon muffin pans for an absurd amount of food for like 450 calories. Hi volume, low cal, excellent macros + micronutrients.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

What I like to do is, search the internet for any study that agrees with what I want to do, then swear by it. It’s one of the miracles of the internet. Anyone with a smart phone can be an expert.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> What I like to do is, search the internet for any study that agrees with what I want to do, then swear by it. It’s one of the miracles of the internet. Anyone with a smart phone can be an expert.


but what if you search the internet and find this thread instead....


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

Nurse Ben said:


> Chiropractors are not doctors, they are quacks.
> 
> Some quacks are smarter than others, but it’s not because of their chiropractic training.


The government obviously disagrees. My wife is licensed by the state as a Chriroprsftic Physician. Both Medicare and private insurance pay for Chiropractic treatment. Her degree as a Doctor of Chiropractic, was earned by a BS plus four years of Chiropractic education that mirrors that of med school, but with adjustment techniques taught in place of pharmaceuticals.

Many allopathic physicians are insecure, lashing out unprofessionally at what they don’t understand. Fortunately, not all conventional docs are narrow minded. Most Osteopaths are open minded and respect tools other than surgery and the Rx pad. My family doctor, a D.O., is extremely supportive of Chiropractic. He has referred patients for Chiropractic care and my wife has referred patients for medical care. Chiropractic treatment is very safe and often effective when other treatments fail.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Dkayak said:


> The government obviously disagrees. My wife is licensed by the state as a Chriroprsftic Physician. Both Medicare and private insurance pay for Chiropractic treatment. Her degree as a Doctor of Chiropractic, was earned by a BS plus four years of Chiropractic education that mirrors that of med school, but with adjustment techniques taught in place of pharmaceuticals.
> 
> Many allopathic physicians are insecure, lashing out unprofessionally at what they don’t understand. Fortunately, not all conventional docs are narrow minded. Most Osteopaths are open minded and respect tools other than surgery and the Rx pad. My family doctor, a D.O., is extremely supportive of Chiropractic. He has referred patients for Chiropractic care and my wife has referred patients for medical care. Chiropractic treatment is very safe and often effective when other treatments fail.




They might be great at their craft but generally wouldn't be considered foremost authorities on nutrition, and even if they were I don't think it's wise to trust one who uses his you tube channel to help sell his line of supplements.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

J.B. Weld said:


> They might be great at their craft but generally wouldn't be considered foremost authorities on nutrition, and even if they were I don't think it's wise to trust one who uses his you tube channel to help sell his line of supplements.


It depends on the individual and his interests. Medical schools spend very little time on nutrition and of course it’s a fast changing field. I assume Chiropractic schools do even less, but regardless of what’s taught in school, it’s rapidly overtaken by new knowledge. My wife chose to invest nearly all of her annual continuing education hours on nutritional subjects. It became a passion and can be truly life-changing. It’s sure made a big difference in ours. Many chiropractors find nutritional studies compliment a wholistic approach to health. Of course others are likely not interested. YMMV.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Dkayak said:


> It depends on the individual and his interests



Isn't that what I said 🙃

My advice is don't place trust in you tube doctors, or even real ones for that matter. Review the sources they cite and understand the evidence pyramid and the hierarchy of evidence so you can properly weigh the information.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

J.B. Weld said:


> Isn't that what I said 🙃
> 
> My advice is don't place trust in you tube doctors, or even real ones for that matter. Review the sources they cite and understand the evidence pyramid and the hierarchy of evidence so you can properly weigh the information.


Excellent advice!!! The same is true for nutritional advice from medical doctors. This is one area where it pays to educate yourself and make your own decisions. Find what works for you.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> They might be great at their craft but generally wouldn't be considered foremost authorities on nutrition, and even if they were I don't think it's wise to trust one who uses his you tube channel to help sell his line of supplements.


99% agree. I have a masters in Human Nutrition and I'm a Registered dietitian. The Chiropractic field may offer something to some people when it comes to the mechanical function of the the body. When it comes to nutrition and supplementation, the recommendations I've seen in my nearly 20 year of practice do not indicate they are worthy of providing advice or schlepping supplements. If they stay in their lane, fine.


----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

During a 12 week work out routine I was consuming 8-10 eggs six days a week with a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast, 192 to 240 a month Costco loved me.

Try my meal replacement shake : 1 banana, 1 cup milk, 1 Tablespoon peanut butter and one whole egg mix in blender


----------

